# UKBFF Welsh Championships



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

UKBFF Welsh Championships 11th September 2011.

To any potential sponsors: The posters and tickets are being printed later this week, if anyone would like to sponsor a class or the show in any way and you want your logo on the poster please contact me at my gym as soon as possible: 01443 230040.

Many thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I competing in this show Mike so can you send me some posters for my gym?

Also need a load of tickets


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I competing in this show Mike so can you send me some posters for my gym?
> 
> Also need a load of tickets


Excellent! Be great to have you there! As soon as the posters are done I'll send you some and I'll give you a call when I get the tickets and we can sort that out. It's usually a sell out by August so tell everyone that wants to come to let you know asap.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah I know its busy so Im getting them in early. Ive never been to your show so really looking forward to it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Such a great show mike, I will be there with Tom and 2 others I have who will be competing.....who is your guest poser this year mike?


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Yeah I know its busy so Im getting them in early. Ive never been to your show so really looking forward to it.


You'll love it - the Welsh crowd are the best. A little nuts but the best!!


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Such a great show mike, I will be there with Tom and 2 others I have who will be competing.....who is your guest poser this year mike?


Excellent Paul, be great to see you there. 3 guest posers this year: Rene Campbell, Alvin Small and just 6 days from the Olympia - James Llewellin. Looking forward to it already!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

all great bodybuilders Mikebut then i would not expect anything less......great to see you giving 3 home grown athletes spots...


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> all great bodybuilders Mikebut then i would not expect anything less......great to see you giving 3 home grown athletes spots...


I'd rather give support and exposure to British bodybuilders, we have so many good people over here. The Americans get enough as it is!!


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

brilliant cant wait hoping to do the 1st timers


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Excellent show this!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

glanzav said:


> brilliant cant wait hoping to do the 1st timers


You will have to do the inters mate, the Ukbff have done away with the first timers. Agreed with all the above, fantastic show one of the best of the year imo brilliantly run too


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

I can wait for the show myself as I am looking to enter the classic class, in my very 1st Competition so any advice on posing would be greatful


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

We'll be having a stand for MuscleTalk/1RepMax/LiquidSunRayz - the Welsh is a very busy show!


----------



## rob welch (May 25, 2007)

Big Gj Have a look on Mike Gelsei's facebook page . There's a posing/presentation courses in his gym on the 14th may. I'll be there.

or give him a ring on 01443 230040


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

rob welch said:


> Big Gj Have a look on Mike Gelsei's facebook page . There's a posing/presentation courses in his gym on the 14th may. I'll be there.
> 
> or give him a ring on 01443 230040


Thanks for that Rob!

Also, thanks to everyone's kind comments on the show. We try to make it a great day for everyone involved - got loads of people asking for tickets already, could be another busy few months!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Mike Gelsei said:


> Thanks for that Rob!
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone's kind comments on the show. We try to make it a great day for everyone involved - got loads of people asking for tickets already, could be another busy few months![/quote
> 
> Let me know when their out Mike i need a few


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

This year will be my third year in attendance and I cannot wait. The crowd is awesome, the athletes quality and the bar stacked!!!! Had I not qualified I'd have enjoyed supping a few ales myself but as it is I'll be no doubt munching on something far more bland. Cant wait to do a guest spot here and have a couple of guys entering too, so will be a busy day all round!!

J


----------



## rob welch (May 25, 2007)

no probs Mike. Glad to be part of a good show.i'll be there doing the Mr Under 80kg again this year.


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Posters for this years' UKBFF Welsh Championships will be sent out to gyms within the next few days. Tickets are on sale NOW and will sell quickly, if anyone wants to buy any give me a ring at my gym: 01443 230040.

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice poster!! Almost as good as the MT one 

Please send a couple up to me, Mike.


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> Nice poster!! Almost as good as the MT one
> 
> Please send a couple up to me, Mike.


Haha! Thanks James - will do.


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Tickets for this years' UKBFF Welsh Championships are selling fast - as usual! There are only 50 downstairs tickets left and about half of upstairs - inbox me or ring the gym on 01443 230040 asap if anyone wants to soak up the great Welsh atmosphere!

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Mike I'll be doing the heavies mate!!!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like its going to be one hell of a show! The heavy's are going to be exciting this year thats for sure!!


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Do we know how many in the classic division yet?


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

I'm going to be entering the inters o90kg.... was hoping to hit u90kg but i was onstage at 103kg 4weeks ago so i would struggle to get that low, i will try though


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

13kg would be a lot to do Im aiming to do the classics for my first comp, I have about 5kg to loose still so fingers crossed i can make the 77kg limit for my height


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Big GJ said:


> 13kg would be a lot to do Im aiming to do the classics for my first comp, I have about 5kg to loose still so fingers crossed i can make the 77kg limit for my height


I mean 13kg drop on stage must have 20kg + from where I am today...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I am 96kg today with abs and separation in my quads and hamstrings.

Start the diet on Monday


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome, what weight will you be entering Tom? Hope the ministry is going well for you, if you ever fancy training at Cribbs again so you can get some peace let me know


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Mike, can you advise me on where to get the recommended tan and posing trunks please

Also are there many entered into the classic class so far


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Tickets for this year's Welsh Championships are sold out! Pre-judging tickets are on sale on the door on the day. I might get some tickets back from a couple of gyms but can't promise anything.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Mike Gelsei said:


> Tickets for this year's Welsh Championships are sold out! Pre-judging tickets are on sale on the door on the day. I might get some tickets back from a couple of gyms but can't promise anything.


Hope you've had my cheque Mike!!!! I'd be devestated if i didn't have tickets!!!


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't panic! I'll check the post when I get home and I've got you're tickets waiting in an envelope.


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Which gyms had tickets mate as might try them


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Mike Gelsei said:


> Don't panic! I'll check the post when I get home and I've got you're tickets waiting in an envelope.


Thank god!!! ha ha cheers mate


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Big GJ said:


> Which gyms had tickets mate as might try them


The only one really worth trying is Brynmenyn Fitness Centre (Jeff's Gym), Brynmenyn, Bridgend.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Big GJ said:


> Which gyms had tickets mate as might try them


Ive got some but bear in mind they are all sold out now so they are £30 each from me


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I fill out all necessary forms and paperwork on the day if the show? How many hav you had entered so far for the classic class?


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

my ticket says "ALL DAY TICKET" does that mean i can watch the pre-judging for free as well?

also, what time would be a good time to get down there before the evening show?

thanks.


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone gone to this show? Any chance of any updates on the guys from UKM competing please?


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

bump


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Which class mate, will do my best to renee but been long day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

OJay said:


> Anyone gone to this show? Any chance of any updates on the guys from UKM competing please?


It was an awsome show! Me and the mrs were supporting Johnny Reid who is also on UKM. He won his catergory Over 90kg, but im not sure how he got on in the overall category at the end where all the winners compete because we had to leave before then.


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

one of the masters won the overall. cant remember which class either. looong day!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

tom blackman come second i believe


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

lewism6 said:


> one of the masters won the overall. cant remember which class either. looong day!


The guy that won the masters over 50 probably, he was in wicked shape and mega vascular! Cant remember his name though.


----------



## hrfc (Dec 30, 2008)

o40 stevie creighton won the overall, old school awesome physique!


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

MrL said:


> The guy that won the masters over 50 probably, he was in wicked shape and mega vascular! Cant remember his name though.


he was in fantastic shape! could have easily held his own in the open - not sure of his weight though. alan meyrick...only remember as he's from my old neck of the woods.


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ken that won the Classics category is this years current overall BNBF Mr Wales BNBF....take from that what you will!


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

surely that classics dude wasnt nbatural? the black bloke yea? he looked amazing recon hel do well at the britain


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if its possible to buy a dvd of the show? I know they film it....


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

danimal said:


> surely that classics dude wasnt nbatural? the black bloke yea? he looked amazing recon hel do well at the britain


yeah that's the one!


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Ken the bnbf competitor was bragging how the welsh was just a warm up for the bnbf finals in scotlsnd next week! It upset a few of the others in the class!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it was a great show both my guys Tom and Gavin(won the U80kg class) acheived what we set out to do and that is get to the Finals, Tom was gutted he just missed out on the class win but still very happy with the physique we presented.....a few fine tuning and he will be bang on for the finals...



danimal said:


> surely that classics dude wasnt nbatural? the black bloke yea? he looked amazing recon hel do well at the britain





Big GJ said:


> Ken the bnbf competitor was bragging how the welsh was just a warm up for the bnbf finals in scotlsnd next week! It upset a few of the others in the class!


Ken is indeed Natural and a very good one at that, why should anyone be upset he used this show as a warmup i will never know, maybe they would like to just have an easy class to compete in?



MrL said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to buy a dvd of the show? I know they film it....


speak to Eric Guy he will have the DVD on sale soon....


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

fair play to that Ken then, one of the best classics ive ever seen


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> speak to Eric Guy he will have the DVD on sale soon....


How do i get in touch with him? Will it be on the UKBFF website?


----------



## Big GJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Anybody got some decent photos of the show, I know Eric guy has some

But will be a while


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

add him on facebook if ure on it


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2011)

smithy26 said:


> add him on facebook if ure on it


Facebook is the devils work! lol

Im not on there but my mates use it so ill use 1 of their accounts. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

true but all the show pics are on his account


----------

